# My evil witch Baba Yaga prosthetic appliance



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

this year I decided to do a prosthetic makeup for halloween. It was the first time for me and I did it from the beggining. I made a lifecast of my face, sculpted the appliance, cast the gelatine and did the makeup. It was a LOT of work.

Here is the progression.









then a little blood and adhesive later:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: WOW! You are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you hahaha


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The work paid off!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one nasty looking witch - nice job!


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

That looks awesome! I think I am going to attempt a full prosthetic for next year. I have made smaller (one eye and one mouth) latex prosthetics in years past but depending on the haunt theme for next year, I may start early and try something like this!


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

shannibal said:


> That looks awesome! I think I am going to attempt a full prosthetic for next year. I have made smaller (one eye and one mouth) latex prosthetics in years past but depending on the haunt theme for next year, I may start early and try something like this!


Good idea. Start early . I started everything saturday the 19th. I really rushed to finish it on time


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Niiice!!!


----------



## BluJay75 (Jun 26, 2012)

Really great sculpt! You achieved a lot of detail in this piece, and the teeth are awesome! Great idea to incorporate into the appliance, instead of relying on store-bought teeth that never stay put! Excellent job... looking forward to seeing more in the future, I hope?


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

BluJay75 said:


> Really great sculpt! You achieved a lot of detail in this piece, and the teeth are awesome! Great idea to incorporate into the appliance, instead of relying on store-bought teeth that never stay put! Excellent job... looking forward to seeing more in the future, I hope?


thanks a lot! And yes I will . I might even sell my stuff (after a lot of practice, that was my first attempt at sculpting and prosthetic making)


----------

